# plastisol transfers on vapor apparel



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried to use vapor apparels micro fiber polyester for plastisol transfers? If so , did the press leave the horror sheen effect from melting? 

I am curious if someone could try to do one of these under the press at 340 degrees with firm pressure to see if it sheens. Also, at 320 and 375 if possible . From what I have read it seems as though vapor apparel was designed for sublimation thus the polyester has additional properties to withstand more heat (since sublimation requires 400 depending on dwell time). Therefore using proven subliation shirts such as this may reduce the chances of the sheen occuring form the high pressure of plastisol transfers.


----------

